# PTO Quick Connects



## buyer912 (May 13, 2015)

I have a 1991 Ford Model 1920 tractor. I have a lot of trouble connecting PTO implements. My friend has a new tractor with quick connects. Can I convert mine to quick connects?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Buyer. I know that John Deere has a mechanism that hooks up to your 3 point that has the ability to allow you to just back up and hook on without even getting off the tractor. I'd contact your dealer to see if they offer something like that. I believe the John Deere trade name for that system is "imatch" .


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

The problem with the JD system is that ALL of your 3-pt implements have to have the same spacing for the pins and top link. That isn't always the case.

I prefer systems like Pat's Easy Change system:
http://www.pats3pointhitchsystem.com/

Unfortunately, I have all Garden tractors that use CAT 0 and Pat doesn't make his in a Cat 0 size.

However this guy does:
http://www.carterandsonsllc.com/

Not quite as 'automatic' as the Pat's system, but one heck of a lot better than just the standard hookup.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

OldBuzzard said:


> Unfortunately, I have all Garden tractors that use CAT 0 and Pat doesn't make his in a Cat 0 size.


Well Pat better get with it!:lmao:


----------

